# A Year Without Jakeyboy....



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well today marks a year since Jakeyboy passed( Nov. 17, 2000- Jul. 17, 2010). We miss him so much ! Bode was barely five months old when we lost Jake. Boy did he have "big shoes" to fill. Jake's three months with our new boy must have rubbed off on him, because Bode has been amazing ! He's so much like Jake you would think they truly were brothers. Rest in peace big guy and we hope you found a nice big beach grass to nap under, and don't worry Bode has your back. Love you, Mom, Dad, Jess, Cashmere and Bode.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Anniversaries must be so hard. I'm sure Jake is watching Bode from above and giving him some tips so he can help fill those big holes in his families hearts.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's so hard losing our Golden babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jakeyboy*

Glad that Jakeyboy taught Bode well and sure that Jakeyboy and my Smooch and Snobear are keeping each other company at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard, but I hope that your memories of the life you had together help you through this difficult time


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know these anniversaries (esp. 1 year) are very difficult. I'm so glad that Jakeboy is now channeling thru Bode. I think it's his way of letting you know that in some ways, he's still there with you. Hugs to you on this difficult day.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. After having the pleasure of four previous golden's we've learned to savor the good times you've had and always, always have a new baby on board to carry you through. When you still have one of these amazing dogs the loss doesn't hurt as bad. Miss you big guy !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Bode on some way brings you Jakeboy back, that's what I am hopping for one day when I am ready for another golde, but like you said next one will have "big shoes" to fill in.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are in my thoughts. Anniversaries are painful and sad. I know your Jakey is happy and will meet you there someday.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hugs on this first anniversary of Jakeyboy's crossing the Bridge.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you, I know you miss him so.


----------

